# Chillin in Mexico City



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in Mexico City on business this wee and I am enjoying a nice glass of Malbec at a great little Argentina restaurant called Blah Blah in the Sona Rosa. Has anyone been here? It's fantastic. It's raining out and very fresh. I have a window seat all by my lonesome and enjoy the people watching.

I must admit, I feel safer in DF than
I do in Monterrey. This may be my next move.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you guys hiring? jaja 

I hope all is well, sounds like your are enjoying life too much down there.


----------

